# Litter problem....World's Best, Dr Elsey's precious cat



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

I decided to try Dr Elsey's Precious cat litter because one of my boys prefers to go outside in my closed-in yard and I don't want him to. Now he seems to prefer to go in the litter box with Dr Elsey's cat litter as does my other 3 cats. I really don't want to switch litters because Dr Elsey's isn't flushable. Anyone know why they all prefer this litter to World's Best? 

By the way, Dr Elsey's is great, no dust, clumps hard, non scented, and seems to control odor. If it was lighter and flushable it would be the perfect litter in my opinion.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

What about putting a box in the yard too?
I don't know why Dr Elsey's attracts cats better but, have you tried mixing them and changing over to WB slowly? Some cats are just finicky about any litter change. If that doesn't work I think Dr Elsey's makes an additive that you can put other litters. That might work.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Dr. Elsey's has some sort of additive that is intended to attract the cat to use it. You can get the additive separately to add to other litters. 

As far a World's Best...we used it for a while, neither the cats or I were thrilled with it. For the first time in 20+ years of owning cats I actually had someone tell me my house stunk (it was put more politely, but I got the message) and my boxes are upstairs in the spare bedroom, this person was downstairs. Other people seem to use it OK, I have a friend who has 6 cats that uses it and her house doesn't stink....maybe it's just the chemistry of what my cats deposit. But your cat may not be impressed with it either....


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

I've been using World's Best for over a year now, I just decided to try Dr Elsey's for the reason mentioned above. And it isn't the location of the box my cat has a problem with, it's the litter. When I switched all my boxes back to World's Best, my cat looked for a box with Dr Elsey's litter and when he couldn't find one he went outside to do his thing.

I did try the additive before, it doesn't seem to work well and smells differently then Dr Elsey's litter. I'm curious to see if the reason my cats prefers Dr Elsey's is because it's clay litter or because there's a special scent coming from it, maybe I'll try a different clay litter to see.

Some people mentioned World's best doesn't control odor well immediately but if the waste is left in the box for a while, it does. I live and sleep very close to my litter boxes and rarely notice any smell.


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

My cat had to go pee a few hours ago so I locked him in the bathroom for 30 minutes with 3 clean litter boxes with unused World's Best litter. When I went to check on him, he didn't go so I decided to bring in a box with Dr Elsey's, he went as soon as I put the box down. After I cleaned out the box he played around in there, then all my other cats decided to use the same box. I think whatever they put in their Cat Attract litter they also put in their Ultra litter.


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

In case anyone is interested...

After trying another clay litter, I think I might be wrong about Dr Elsey's adding something to their litter, my cats just strongly prefer clay. And when I said their additive didn't work well, I forgot to mention I used it with World's Best, I believe I was suppose to use it with their litter.

And between Arm n Hammer super scoop and Dr Elsey's, I prefer Dr Elsey's, it's much less dusty and seems to clump faster and harder.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The cats have spoken, the World's Best is kicked off the island! :lol:


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I am going to give it a try!
Flushable or non Flushable I will never flush it down my toilet, in the event of a plumming nightmare I doubt they will pay to repair it 8O 
I bought those doggie bags to put in the waste after I am done scooping, once I am done I take it outside (I have a separate garbage can for it..)

Good Luck!


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm considering trying to mix World's Best with Swheatscoop, anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------

